# Tap talk



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

I get a pop up about it every time I go to login on my IPad. Is there a way to turn this off as I don't want it ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Buy the app and it will go away


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ha ha
I don't want the app and find this forced, continuous advertising intrusive . . .


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Ignore it

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Are you guys really so arrogant ?
This is unwanted, unwarranted advertising. By all means put a sticky on the site so that people can have it if they want it but don't force it down people's throats. This is just typical of a society that tries to force people to opt out rather than opt in, but in this case repeatedly. I want to opt out, once and permanently.
This is bad practice and unworthy of such a supportive and friendly forum. You should be ashamed.
Not pleased . . . :evil:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I imagine you have cookies turned off of is it not an option on the iPad I can't remember?

When I first visit the site on a new pc I get that popup, but only on the first visit. Then if I clear out my cookies I will then get the popup again once.

It's actually not something we can turn off anyway as the popup is produced by the tapatalk plugin and not part of the forum software under our control.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi liffy99, Nick is correct and I'm sorry for any inconvenience. Unfortunately it's part of the Tapatalk plug-in that we have no control over unless the whole plug-in is removed. 

Steve


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, remove the plugin then ! Would you want to have to disable an advertising message every time you turned on the TV or started your car ? This is just forced advertising of the worst kind. By all means keep an ad in the appropriate section of the website but maybe you need to talk to the writers of tapatalk. Perhaps Ofcom can help . . .


----------

